# Insecticide for arborvitae pests?



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I know it's early but last year I battled what I think was bag worms but not 100% sure since I didn't physically see them but I want to be proactive this year. Is there a good systemic insecticide for common arborvitae pests that I can try?

I would like something that doesn't need to be re applied every 30 days. Something once and done for the season


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Spray this 
https://bonide.com/product/thuricide-liquid-conc/

You also have to manually pull off the cocoons and throw them in the trash.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Now last year I could not physically see the insects, I have a row of 12 arbs and I just noticed the damage. I guess I should be pro active and spray as a preventative? I don't want to wait like last year and do it after the fact.

I was hoping to use a systemic insecticide that gets into the plant tissue through the roots so it's pretty much once and done. But I heard with systemic, timing is important


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I include my arbs in my annual Spring root drenches with active ingredient Imidacloprid. There is probably something stronger / better (ie used to be a Ortho product that's been discontinued, "Orthene" iirc)

Actually, it occurs to me that, while the Imidacloprid root drenches once a year are really effective and sufficient for the perennials, I probably oughta be drenching some of my evergreens - and esp my arbs - twice a year as some of the worst pests on those are well after summer season!


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

440mag said:


> I include my arbs in my annual Spring root drenches with active ingredient Imidacloprid. There is probably something stronger / better (ie used to be a Ortho product that's been discontinued, "Orthene" iirc)
> 
> Actually, it occurs to me that, while the Imidacloprid root drenches once a year are really effective and sufficient for the perennials, I probably oughta be drenching some of my evergreens - and esp my arbs - twice a year as some of the worst pests on those are well after summer season!


Thanks.....that's what I was looking for


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

:thumbup:

FWIW, I also include my arborvitae when I do my 45- to 60-day cycle spray insecticides like Bifenthrin around our home foundation (NOT Fipronil though!) from June through September ...

The arbs are far, far away from our home, a good 100-yards up and at the head of the driveway; however; the poor things stay so stressed from the deer denuding them all winter entirely of any foliage as high as 4' and even 5' up - on top of the neighborhood dogs using their trunks year-'round as canine "bulletin boards" - that they stay chronically weakened year 'round to the point of critical susceptibility to anything and everything that finds them the least bit tasty :roll:

Any doubt I had that those 2- or 3-month insecticide sprays were making a difference was dispelled last year - all Spring and summer last year I failed to walk all the way up the drive with that 4-gal tank on my back and by Fall the poor specimens looked so decimated by parasitics that I've realized sooner or later I'm gonna have to replace them with crape myrtles. Certainly before we ever list this place in 8 or 10 years. I choose not to think about moving again. EVER! :lol:


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You do not need that for Green Giants.


----------

